# Montessori education



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Anyone have views on Montessori education, particularly for younger children?

Contemplating it for our daughter, would like to hear opinions/experiences of forumistas.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

My son went to a Montessori nursery school from the age of 2. until he went to primary school. It was absolutely excellent.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hi Paula

Thanks for your comments. However can you be more specific? What was excellent about it?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

My son was an extremely active 2 yr old and needed something more than just a playgroup type environment.

At Montessori, the activites were aimed at developing skills, so they moved around the room during the morning doing different tasks, for example learning how to pour water from a jug into a cup without spilling anything. They did also learn the basics of counting , alphabet, etc too.

Montessori certainly suited my son as he found it challenging, however, some children of that age would find it too demanding. Obviously it depends upon the child I think, some children started, found it too much and then postponed it for a term until they were ready.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My son never went to montessori he went to a conventional playgroup.

At this playgroup he learned the following :- Writing correctly with a pencil, Writing his full name, identifying all the alphabet in phonetics and the sounds that went with them, mathematical development, identifying shapes and sizes from little to big and light to heavy, knowledge of colours and creativity development, and also the jug and water play long with sand. They also had a home corner which was related to most every day domesticated living along with pets and learning to be gentle

He thoroughly enjoyed it as it gave him the freedom to show his abilities and find what took his interest. 
Nothing at this playgroup was pushy and they didn't have desks and chairs. All the activities were on different tables with little chairs so they were free to have a wonder about and choose what they would want to do.

If I was you Carlos go and have a look around a lot of montessoris and playgroups to see which you like and take your child with you to see how they react and feel. You get a general idea the moment you walk in I think


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Carlos,

All 3 of my kids have been to Montessori as I went 30 years ago and I drive a TT now!!

I couldn't fault their way of teaching. My 4 year old girl can count to 10 in French, write joined up and has excelled in her reading.

I just feel it gives them a good start in life. My son first went to a nursery and sat in a sand pit all day. So we put a stop to that and removed him, we would highly recommend Montessori to anyone.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well that's nothing. My kids are fluent in 3 languages and can do differential calculus.

OK. So I'm lying. I don't have any kids. 
What is montiestory anyway?

Best person to educate your kids is yourself. My mum taught me how to read when I was 3, and even before I went to school I could count to a million. No, a trillion. Actually a zillion million dillion.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> My son never went to montessori he went to a conventional playgroup. Â
> 
> At this playgroup he learned the following :- Â Writing correctly with a pencil, Writing his full name, identifying all the alphabet in phonetics and the sounds that went with them, mathematical development, identifying shapes and sizes from little to big and light to heavy, knowledge of colours and creativity development, and also the jug and water play long with sand. Â They also had a home corner which was related to most every day domesticated living along with pets and learning to be gentle
> 
> ...


Abi - do you know what Montessori is, as what you describe as conventional sounds *exactly* like my understanding of what goes on at a Montessori school.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know exactly what montessori is and it is no different to a conventional pre-school these days in my experience and opinion.

The names make you pay for the price in my experience and saying your child goes to montessori is just a snob factor. Like I said go and look around a few and make your own judgement. You will see they are no different! Well they arn't where I live so I guess that depends on which area you live in I suppose!

Some montessoris have an old fashion idea of a desk and chair theme in preparation for schooling to make the little children sit and behave. But you will find if you children go to a normal mainstream infant school they will not actually be sitting all day at a desk with a chair, so in some circumstances the child may go backwards if they have already come forwards from montessori!

My son has come out of pre-school/playgroup just like any other child has from a montessori. And you will find if you look closer at what each one does they all specialise in very similar activities where it needs to be preparatory in a curriclum they need to learn in.

It is all very well learning french but they need to learn the basic of the english language first and mathematics. You can't make your child run before they can walk.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Send 'em to work down the pit, just like t'old days.....

(cue Monty Python "shoe box in the middle of the road" sketch...)


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I am a qualified Montessori teacher and plan to set up my own School with effect from Jan 2004. Montessori education has become increasingly popular in the UK with many Schools established throughout the country, and most parents are delighted with the progress their children make in all of the curriculum areas. What is Montessori? - many people ask this question, it is best explained by seeing a Montessori School in action however the main principles are the children are free to choose from a wide range of activities that develop their fine and gross motor skills, develop independence, good social skills and all the preparation that is needed to lead an active and fulfilling life in today's world. The classroom is known in Montessori terms as a prepared environment where everything is geared to the child, child sized furniture, real life materials, etc and the teacher is known as a directress who guides and directs the children to ensure their progression through the curriculum but nothing is forced upon the child, each child is unique and not treated as part of a Group. This allows each child to focus on their own particular area of interest whether that be practical life skills, number and letter work, creativity, basic geography, science and culture with the directress overseeing and planning activities for each child's individual development so that they develop holistically.

There is a Montessori Centre in London at 18 Balderton Street together with a website which has more information, however should you need any more help, please e-mail me at [email protected].

Sue
(wife of TJS)


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

My son goes to a Montessori, and will do until January. He's 4, and never, ever stops : Believe me, we wish sometimes he would.

He has benefited enormously from it, and loves it. He likes the freedom to choose what to do, loves French, can write words comprehensibly with help, is starting to read simple things unaided, and his numbers are pretty OK too. He goes to a Montessori drama club on a Friday, and has been taught to learn quite long passages by rote and recite them to an audience, which he's very proud of.

It's not snobbery that sent him there - just that it seemed to be the happiest, nicely organised, active nursery for an active child. He's not hothoused by us or the nursery, just allowed to use his energies and talents in a constructive and enjoyable way. Isn't that exactly what life should be about?

The only downside was on Saturday in M&S, he said "that spells Beckham, Dad", pointing to a particularly nasty tshirt. "I want that one". ???


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

vernan


> It's not snobbery that sent him there


Completely agree with you. Its NOT snobbery. Its generally people who can't afford it that call it snobbery.

I read the News of the World BTW. So i cant be a snob. 
Oh but i send my kids to private school so i must be. but then i like a curry and lager on a Friday so perhaps i'm working class. You cut your cloth according to your coat and in this case i believe that MS education is superb for children and teaches them Basic Manners, politeness etc.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I totally disagree with the statement that someone said about 'not being able to afford it'. You get the Government grant once they turn 3 anyhow to help with your childs education which the pre-school or montessori should provide for you if they are honest and are not money grabbing! Again if you researched this you should know this!

We could have afforded it full time if we wished when our son was a toddler back then and still could for our current son who is just about to start playgroup in September! Infact I have contemplated it for our second son but having had a strong look around really can't see any difference! Only that 'conventional' pre-schools/playgroups don't wear a uniform and may mix with slightly un-wealthy children and don't learn french. But why is it of importance for your children to learn french at this very young age? Sure, it makes them fluent but they have to be able to speak the english vocabulary first.

But by just looking around at the good conventional pre-schools where we live we chose a good enough pre-school which suited both our sons. We decided to be more practical! All toddlers are active and need stimulating show me a child under 5 who is not hyper and does not go bazerk.

Montessori is probably good for the present in some peoples eyes but then what do you do when you then decide to send them to a normal mainstream infant school where they become bored and irratible too soon due to boredom because they have been down that route before from a previous educated environment? Plus also I have noticed that montessoris where I live do not teach them the proper alphabet in sounds :. When they get to school they have to start again! All that expense to teach your children something which is good whilst they are a toddler but in some areas have to go backwards and start again with the rest of the children once they start infant school.

Children get disciplined and put in order once they start school these days. Some start school from as little as the age of 4 because of various school intakes.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to all for your comments.

I just want the best start for my daughter, whether that is in a nursery that calls itself Montessori or not. I guess there are bad Montessori schools, as there are good "conventional" schools.

I can only speak from experience. Eleanor goes to a nursery one morning per week at the moment, which I would describe as "supervised free-for-all". We went to a Montessori nursery yesterday and thought "wow".

I am not a snob, I also read the NOTW, enjoy beer and curry, and play pocket billiards whilst watching Coronation Street.

I tend to agree with Abi in that I should look at all nurseries and their methods, not get hung up on Montessori and assume it is the best. I do think you have a bit of a bee in your bonnet about Montessori though Abi! : Not sure why ???

It just seems to me that what little research I have done so far points towards this form of education. We think our daughter is very bright, we also think this is an important time for her development, and just want to give her the best chance.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just a few more thing the only person who knows your child the best is the parent.

Also, it is nice for a parent to get involved by showing and teaching their children creativity and development instead of just sending them off to a school to learn it. This way it gives both quality time with eachother, interactivness and bonding. After all, to play is to learn and learning should be fun


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

What a peculiar thread Â :-/

Good luck with finding the right nursery Carlos.

BTW, I don't read the NOTW, I don't drink beer, but I do like curry. I don't watch Coronation Street. Not that I am sure what that has to do with Montessori education, but it seems to be germane to the tone of the thread, unfortunately.

Oh, and don't worry about your daughter being bright Carlos, the National Curriculum and the government's (and many parents') obsession with targets and assessment will ensure that, no matter how good her school, all creativity and any opportunity for you and your daughter to decide what she enjoys and how she wants to learn will be stifled. Which is why I stopped being a teacher.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> BTW, I don't read the NOTW, I don't drink beer, but I do like curry. I don't watch Coronation Street.


Hmm I see you are silent on the subject of pocket billiards  Thought so!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I assumed that was something to do with Coronation Street.

Hollyoaks, perhaps...............


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> I assumed that was something to do with Coronation Street.
> 
> Hollyoaks, perhaps...............


Err not quite  I think we'd best leave it there, I'm not going to explain what pocket billiards is on this forum, it might be moderated out.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Ha!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I am a qualified Montessori teacher and plan to set up my own School with effect from Jan 2004. Montessori education has become increasingly popular in the UK with many Schools established throughout the country, and most parents are delighted with the progress their children make in all of the curriculum areas. What is Montessori? - many people ask this question, it is best explained by seeing a Montessori School in action however the main principles are the children are free to choose from a wide range of activities that develop their fine and gross motor skills, develop independence, good social skills and all the preparation that is needed to lead an active and fulfilling life in today's world. The classroom is known in Montessori terms as a prepared environment where everything is geared to the child, child sized furniture, real life materials, etc and the teacher is known as a directress who guides and directs the children to ensure their progression through the curriculum but nothing is forced upon the child, each child is unique and not treated as part of a Group. This allows each child to focus on their own particular area of interest whether that be practical life skills, number and letter work, creativity, basic geography, science and culture with the directress overseeing and planning activities for each child's individual development so that they develop holistically.
> 
> There is a Montessori Centre in London at 18 Balderton Street together with a website which has more information, however should you need any more help, please e-mail me at [email protected].
> 
> ...


Do you teach them grammar by any chance?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I read the Sunday Times, watch Newsnight, play pocket polo, and hate loud noises - what's me chances of getting me baby straight into Montessori when it's born in February? Â ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I read the Sunday Times, watch Newsnight, play pocket polo, and hate loud noises - what's me chances of getting me baby straight into Montessori when it's born in February? Â ;D


Zero, but why not get him/her on the Atkins Diet asap


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I read More magazine ;D. I bet you lot don't ;D !!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I read More magazine Â ;D. Â I bet you lot don't Â ;D !!


OK You win that particular wager Abi. 

Are we missing something?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ;D..... I ain't saying! Go and by it and turn 3 pages in from the back


----------

